# Dirección General de tráfico -DGT



## vividem

Hola a todos,
estoy haciendo una traducción donde se habla della DGT dirección general de tráfico, como hay que traducirlo en italiano?
Pensaba en MOTORIZZAZIONE, pero no estoy segura.
Alguién me puede ayudar?

Ciao
Viviana


----------



## Neuromante

Se trata del nombre de un organismo oficial, creo que no deberías traducirlo, como no traducirías C.I.A. (Agenzia Statale di Spionaggio) o N.A.S.A. (Agenzia Aerospaziale Nazionale)

Como mucho pon una nota al margen explicando qué significan las siglas.


----------



## vividem

efectivamente, lo que pensaba hacer es dejar dirección general de tráfico y al lado poner lo que es ... que hago?
Ahora tengo dudas...


----------



## 0scar

DGT (Direzione Generale Traffico).


----------



## MOMO2

vividem said:


> Hola a todos,
> estoy haciendo una traducción donde se habla della DGT dirección general de tráfico, como hay que traducirlo en italiano?
> Pensaba en MOTORIZZAZIONE, pero no estoy segura.
> Alguién me puede ayudar?
> 
> Ciao
> Viviana


 
Como te han sugerido: déjalo tal como está pero la primera vez explicas a qué corresponde. Según yo no es la Motorizzazione, si a caso es la Polizia Stradale.


----------



## vividem

Ciao Momo, 
no non é la polizia stradale, é l'ente dove rilasciano la patente, dove si fa la revisione della macchina, dove devi pagare le multe, che decide i limiti di velocitá... non é la polizia, non é la dgt che ti fa la multa, ma é a loro che la devi pagare.
Spero di essermi spiegata  ciao e grazie


----------



## MOMO2

vividem said:


> Ciao Momo,
> no non é la polizia stradale, é l'ente dove rilasciano la patente, dove si fa la revisione della macchina, dove devi pagare le multe, che decide i limiti di velocitá... non é la polizia, non é la dgt che ti fa la multa, ma é a loro che la devi pagare.
> Spero di essermi spiegata  ciao e grazie


E quindi, secondo te chi sarebbe la DGT in Italia? Non la motorizzazione, spero


----------



## vividem

é questo il punto! 
Non lo so!  
comunque non credo sia la polizia
La motorizzazione non é l'ente che si occupa di rilasciare le patenti...?

ciao


----------



## gatogab

vividem said:


> la motorizzazione non é l'ente che si occupa di rilasciare le patenti...?


sí


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y si, sencillamente, no existe un equivalente?
La DGT es un órgano gestor, administrativo y ademas es quien ostenta "el poder" en lo relativo a automóviles, carreteras, código de circulación, matriculaciones...


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Se trata del nombre de un organismo oficial, creo que no deberías traducirlo, como no traducirías C.I.A. (Agenzia Statale di Spionaggio) o N.A.S.A. (Agenzia Aerospaziale Nazionale)
> 
> Como mucho pon una nota al margen explicando qué significan las siglas.


 
Arriverà il giorno nel quale tutto il mondo saprà cos'è la DGT, senza dover dare spiegazione alcuna, alla stregua della NASA o della CIA. Ma i tempi non sono ancora maturi.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo sono, e come se lo sono.


E poi, non ho detto di non spiegarlo. Soltanto che le sigle non vengono tradotte como, ad essempio, non si fa con quelle due lì.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Lo sono, e come se lo sono. *Buono a sapersi, confesso di non averlo mai notato.*
> 
> E poi, non ho detto di non spiegarlo. Soltanto che le sigle non vengono tradotte como, ad *esempio*, non si fa con quelle due lì.


 
Grazie Neuromante.


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> Arriverà il giorno nel quale tutto il mondo saprà cos'è la DGT, senza dover dare spiegazione alcuna, alla stregua della NASA o della CIA. Ma i tempi non sono ancora maturi.


 /  / 



Efectivamente, parece que no hay equivalente: la DGT pertenece al Ministerio del Interior (en España), mientras que sus competencias corresponderían al Ministero delle Infrastrutture e dei Trasporti (en Italia).


----------



## 0scar

Las siglas de la NASA y CIA normalmente no se cambian pero siempre se dice Agencia Central de Inteligencia  y Agencia Nacional del Aire y del Espacio. Y no hay problemas en cambiar USA a EE.UU, y todo el mundo entiende USA.
Tampoco hay problema en decir RAI y escribir Radiotelevisión Italiana, y así hasta el infinito.


----------

